# Tiger Shark Mount



## OUTCAST (Jan 5, 2013)

This was just before it was boxed and shipped.


----------



## 56willysnut (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow

How big was it?


----------



## new blood (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesome Chip! Is that your mount or one of your clients?What was measurements and weight? I don't think I ever sent you a pic my tiger shark mount from my charter with you. I'll try to remember to do it tomorrow and post it.


----------



## OUTCAST (Jan 6, 2013)

56willysnut said:


> Wow
> 
> How big was it?



Mounted quite a few this year, so I cant remember....but I think it was 11ft, 400lbs.


----------



## OUTCAST (Jan 6, 2013)

new blood said:


> Awesome Chip! Is that your mount or one of your clients?What was measurements and weight? I don't think I ever sent you a pic my tiger shark mount from my charter with you. I'll try to remember to do it tomorrow and post it.



Thanks Cal! 
Its from one of my charters from last summer. Dont quote me on it, but I think it was around 11ft, 400lbs. They were set on mounting a big shark. The first 4 were 8-10ft Lemons which were nice, and then this girl hit. 

I've never seen the one on your wall. Please email it or put it on here when you get a chance. Hope you had a good New Years bud!


----------



## Bryannecker (Jan 6, 2013)

*Mounts add to any angler's home decor for sure!*

Very realistic!  
It looks like you do a number of species other than sharks?
Mounts add to every home of an avid angler.  I have about ten in my home and fishing lodge.  From a 14" Croaker to a 75 lbs Black Drum and a 40 lbs Striper.  I would have more if my wife would allow it, or if I could afford it, to tell the truth.   They just make for a better home for any angler.  Thanks for posting.
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## OUTCAST (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks, Jimmy! 
The picture came from the taxidermist just before the sent it to my customer. I'm just the guide who put them on it. 

I completely agree with putting mounts on the wall. Each tell a little story, liven up the room and brag a little. And who in the world would rather have an artsy fartsy painting on the wall over a tarpon, sailfish or something memorable? Thanks again!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 6, 2013)

Way to go on a good job.


----------

